# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Не устанавливается ни одна версия Acronis True Image Home

## Пришелец-13

Всем доброго времени суток! 

Вторую неделю «воюю» с Акронисом и ничего понять не могу… Поначалу у меня стоял *Acronis True Image Home 10*. Исправно работал, создавал *любые* копии и несколько раз избавил меня от переустановки «винды» с нуля. Несколько месяцев я ленился делать новые архивные копии диска С, а когда открыл Акронис, он вдруг выдал мне сообщение что *не видит* жесткие диски. Попытки установить «десятку» заново (с чисткой всех ключей в реестре утилитой AVZ) ничего не дали. Программа не устанавливалась и все время сообщала о какой-то системной ошибке. 

Затем поставил *11-ю версию*. Та встала без капризов. Создал резервный архив диска С, но когда попробовал восстановиться с него, мгновенно получил *«синий экран смерти»*. Никаких *внятных* объяснений в Интернете не нашел (а служба поддержки Акрониса не очень-то балует ответами; к тому же, там сразу спрашивают номер лицензии). 

Намучившись, решил с *официального* сайта скачать *12-ю версию* и попользоваться ею месяц, чтобы решить, стоит покупать или нет. Получил у них ключ… Программа опять не пожелала устанавливаться *до конца*, сообщив о какой-то ошибке. Однако встать встала и даже открылась. Сумел сделать новую архивную копию диска С. Но при попытке ее запустить… да, *снова* «синий экран смерти». 

Сейчас я *полностью* снес *все* файлы и папки Акрониса, вычистил *все* ключи (хорошо, что у меня есть утилита AVZ; не представляю, как бы это делал вручную). Прежде, чем писать, просмотрел форум, но ничего похожего на свой случай не нашел. К тому же, все темы по Акронису поднимались давно, шесть-восемь лет назад.


Я бы с удовольствием вернул «десятку», если бы она встала. Но не знаю, чего это мой компьютер взбесился. У меня стоит ХР, SP2. (SP3 сдуру скачал с майкрософтовского сайта и потом не знал, как отбрыкаться от активации; убрал от греха подальше). Никаких серьезных сбоев не было. Возможно, *полная* переустановка и решила бы эту проблему, но на диске С висит слишком много программ… дальше понятно. Подскажите, пожалуйста, *в чем* может быть вероятная причина таких нестыковок компьютера и Акрониса, и есть ли все-таки способ сделать так, чтобы программа вставала на жесткий диск без сбоев?

  Спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## mrak74

Вопрос может показаться странным, но всё же задам. Оперативная память исправна 100% ? Еще вопрос восстанавливать пробовали из под Live CD с acronis или из загруженного заранее в зону безопасности софта acronis.

----------


## Пришелец-13

Спасибо, что откликнулись. Насчет оперативной памяти не знаю. Как ее проверить? Собственно программу Акронис я ставил на жесткий диск (С), а архив диска С сохранял, как и раньше, на прицепном винчестере (он у меня идет при подключении как диск G). Раньше всё это прекрасно работало, и я обходился без загрузочных дисков.

----------


## mrak74

> Спасибо, что откликнулись. Насчет оперативной памяти не знаю. Как ее проверить?


 Программами GoldMemory (Memory Testing), Memtest86. 



> Собственно программу Акронис я ставил на жесткий диск (С), а архив диска С сохранял, как и раньше, на прицепном винчестере (он у меня идет при подключении как диск G). Раньше всё это прекрасно работало, и я обходился без загрузочных дисков.


 Неужто восстановление запускали прямо из под Windows ? Обычно для восстановления используют два варианта. Оболочку Acronis загружают с "Зоны безопасности Acronis" предварительно создав ее, загрузка идет через "F11" до загрузки Windows. Второй вариант грузимся с LiveCD с загрузочным ПО Acronis выбираем функцию, например восстановить, указываем путь откуда и т.д.

----------


## Пришелец-13

Спасибо за подсказку насчет проверки оперативной памяти.
Возможно, я задаю глупый вопрос, но неужели восстановление программ и настроек через Акронис – такое сложное дело? Помню, как пару лет назад, когда у меня случился сбой, я поставил "винду" с нуля. Следом с диска D (без всяких загрузок), поставил "десятку" Акрониса. Подключил прицепной винчестер, задал восстановление диска С, и через десять минут получил этот диск со всеми программами и настройками. С тех пор я думал, что достаточно иметь прицепной диск (для надежности) и не лениться делать либо полную архивацию поддисков, либо инкрементное копирование.

----------


## mrak74

> Возможно, я задаю глупый вопрос, но неужели восстановление программ и настроек через Акронис – такое сложное дело?


 Нет не сложное. www.acronis.ru С сайта 


> Также вы можете использовать функцию Зона безопасности для создания защищенного раздела на встроенном жестком диске. Таким образом, вы можете быстро восстановить свою систему в любой момент, даже если ваша операционная система вышла из строя.


 о том что Вы забыли какое то время делать бэкапы 


> С помощью Acronis True Image Home очень легко задавать и запускать процедуры резервного копирования по расписанию. Функция Автоматизированного планирования предлагает вам практичный набор параметров, чтобы определить, когда должны запускаться процедуры резервного копирования, например, когда машина находится в режиме ожидания, либо непосредственно перед включением или выключением. Функция Установил и забыл™ позволяет сконфигурировать операции резервного копирования всего один раз, а потом система будет работать согласно заданным вами параметрам.


 Изучите программу получше и Вам откроются все ее возможности. Для себя я делаю таким образом: Устанавливаю Windows, все необходимые мне программы, обновляю Windows и т.п. до актуальной версии, создаю Зону безопасности в acronis с функцией загрузки из нее. Пользовательские папки Рабочий стол и Мои документы, перемещаю на другой диск (например D). делаю бэкап котторый позже проверяю функцией проверка архива, при необходимости в планировщике задаю задачу автоматического периодического бэкапа.
P.S. 
Зачем зона безопасности с функцией загрузки? Произошёл непоправимый крах ОС. Под рукою нет загрузочных CD дисков, флеш и т.п. Перезагружаем ПК после прохождения настроек BIOS и т.п. выбираю F11 загружаюсь в меню Acronis выбираю функцию восстановления, всё. Почему перемещаю папки Мои документы и Рабочий стол на другой диск, бывает так что последний бэкап пусть даже создаваемый регулярно с помощью планировщика Acronis созданный например даже сегодня , не факт что будет содержать в себе файлы созданные мною минут 10-ть назад

----------


## Пришелец-13

Огромное Вам спасибо за столь детальный ответ! (В скобках замечу: все "бяки", случавшиеся с моим компьютером, конструктивно решались только с помощью этого форума.)

Конечно же, я вникну в "тайны" Акрониса. Но мне до сих пор не дает покоя положительный опыт двухлетней давности. Почему же *тогда* у меня содержимое диска С восстановилось без всяких "синих экранов"? Может, потому, что диск С был чист; на нем стояли лишь "винда" и Акронис? А сейчас он не желает восстанавливаться из архивной копии, поскольку система и так нормально работает? Разумеется, это лишь мое предположение (возможно, неверное и глупое).

----------


## mrak74

Гадать сложно, что могло случиться, что именно вызвало глюк. Иногда на помощь в гадании приходят журналы Windows. Был случай глюков 10-ой версии с ESET 4.x.x версий, когда эти две программы устанавливались в паре на одну систему, Windows отказывалась загружаться. Одно дело восстанавливать только файлы, другое весь системный диск. При восстановлении диска, задача запускается из под работающей Windows, разумеется выполнение задачи идет только после перезагрузки, иногда получается, но это не корректный подход.

----------

Пришелец-13

----------

